# CA Prop 29 DEFEATED



## Cigar Man Andy

With all of California's precincts partially or fully reporting, 50.8 percent of voters voted against the referendum while 49.2 percent voted in favor- a difference of about 63,000 votes between the yes's and no's.



Whole Story


Did you ever notice the always mention cigarettes to fuel the fire and still lost... A VICTORY for CA Cigar smokers and a huge thanks to the CRA for all their hard work to defeat this proposition.


----------



## DarrelMorris

Thank you to everyone who voted against this travesty.


----------



## StogieNinja

Brilliant.


----------



## CigarStix

Love it!


----------



## jphank

Thank you California!

If you look at this map, you'll see where the liberals live. LOL

The bill wasn't just a bad idea for smokers, it was unsound in every aspect. The American Cancer Society, the American Lung Association, and Lance Armstrong's team of lawyers wrote the proposition. Not Californians, not concerned citizens -- lobbyists. The money wasn't even going to stay in California to begin with!

Not to mention, I wouldn't give Brown another dime since he's starting to rob children and is now called in my house the Sheriff of Nottingham.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

_De-lighted_ (and somewhat surprised) to see this measure get defeated.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

It's not 100% defeated yet though. They still have to count all of the absentee ballots which could potentially swing it the other way.


----------



## SystemError

The libs can stick this is their pipe and smoke it!


----------



## hawesg

This is excellent news


----------



## smelvis

WTG Andy so this proves votes do count sometimes


----------



## jphank

It was close... 50.3% voted no...


----------



## Engineer99

MontyTheMooch said:


> It's not 100% defeated yet though. They still have to count all of the absentee ballots which could potentially swing it the other way.


Yeah, they say that most of the absentee ballots are from districts that heavily voted against it although the caveat is that the votes were sent in while it still was ahead in the polls before it was exposed for what it really was. I have a feeling the victory will stand regardless....People are just sick and tired of the powers that be coming up with more and more ways to take money from us and throw it away.


----------



## carguy13

so this is finally finished? did they get all the votes counted?


----------



## jphank

I heard talk of the fast food tax next. Every ounce of soda will be taxed an additional penny. So if you order a 32 oz. soft drink, it's 32 cents in tax. Every meat patty over 1 is taxed 15 cents... It's just getting silly.



Engineer99 said:


> Yeah, they say that most of the absentee ballots are from districts that heavily voted against it although the caveat is that the votes were sent in while it still was ahead in the polls before it was exposed for what it really was. I have a feeling the victory will stand regardless....People are just sick and tired of the powers that be coming up with more and more ways to take money from us and throw it away.


----------



## socalocmatt

jphank said:


> I heard talk of the fast food tax next. Every ounce of soda will be taxed an additional penny. So if you order a 32 oz. soft drink, it's 32 cents in tax. Every meat patty over 1 is taxed 15 cents... It's just getting silly.


Are you serious? So I should just order 2 burgers instead of a double burger?


----------



## jphank

I doubt this will even get to proposition status, but just hearing talk of it made me want to gag!



socalocmatt said:


> Are you serious? So I should just order 2 burgers instead of a double burger?


----------



## socalocmatt

I am reminded of a song from the Dead Kennedys "California Ubber Alles". Time to hit up YouTube.


----------



## zephead61

Good for you guys! We here in Illinois just got screwed: They snuck cigars in with the cig tobacco tax increase and doubled it from 18 to 36%!


----------



## jphank

They were shooting for a 73% tax hike on all tobacco here, or roughly a dollar a pack of cigarettes. It was pretty ridiculous!


----------



## Blue Raccoon

*So if you order a 32 oz. soft drink* that would be a problem in NYC before long.


----------



## zephead61

To jphank-Well, I feel better now, I think......


----------



## ghe-cl

For those still wondering, the count on California's Prop. 29 is still under way on the mail-in/absentee/etc. ballots. The No votes continue to hold a very slim margin, and it is likely to be at least a couple of weeks before everything is counted. And with that thin a margin, there's almost certain to be a recount.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

It's official: *PROP 29 DEFEATED!*


----------



## MontyTheMooch

magnificent_bastard said:


> it's official: *prop 29 defeated!*


yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## SystemError

We rule!


----------



## jphank

PARTY! I'm going to celebrate by smoking tomorrow, and Sunday and Monday...


----------



## orca99usa

I don't understand the drink tax anyway, since most of the soft drinks I've gotten at a drive-through are about 80 percent ice anyway.

Congrats to my western neighbors for defeating this ridiculous proposal.


----------



## ThatOneKid

Thank god for this! I am surprised it actually was struck down.

First time voter, and I was of course against it. I don't even smoke cigarettes but any tax or government power in my mind is a bad thing


----------



## 36Bones

Outstanding news!!!


----------



## gogirlanime

Good thing it didn't pass i'm moving to Cali in a few years


----------



## ThatOneKid

gogirlanime said:


> Good thing it didn't pass i'm moving to Cali in a few years


Be prepared to pay about double your normal taxes anyway! :tease:


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Just the fact that Bloomberg supported it is enough to get me to oppose it with no other knowledge. That guy reminds me of the intro monologue in Escape from L.A.


----------

